# I am a grandogmamma



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations! Your grandpuppy looks like a real sweetie. They won't be holding her in their arms for long.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Beautiful grandpuppy!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Congratulations!* Oh my, is she ever cute-love her coloring.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Love those merle danes!!! So precious.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS!* She sure is cute............


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Congratulations! Your grandpuppy looks like a real sweetie. They won't be holding her in their arms for long.


That is what DH said and kinda my feeling at first. He said we are not taking that dog if she (DD) is transferred to the coast. I said haha, I bet we are.

Then I said look at it this way, that is what both your hounds weigh together!

There is no one in the world I would trust more with a dog than my daughter.

She is just graduating with her masters degree from UIC, I sorta thought marriage and babiy might come first, but whatever.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a cutie!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

TOO CUTE!!! Be sure to post pics as she grows! (and grows, and grows, and grows.... )




Abbydabbydo said:


> She is just graduating with her masters degree from UIC, I sorta thought marriage and babiy might come first, but whatever.


Raising a puppy is such good training for babies though  

Jeff and I started our furry family before marriage and babies and it really has opened our eyes to see how we will be as parents someday!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a sweetie....keep us updated with a name and pictures please.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i may have missed it..but what kind of puppy is that? SO CUTE


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

oh i see i did miss..great dane. SO CUTEEE


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

We had a Great Dane live across the hallway from us. She was a great dog. Your granddog is beautiful.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*We have a name!*

Now and forever she is Lola. DD and DDBF are smitten. They are tackling the house and crate training like pros. I am with Hank, I am dying to get to Chicago to meet Lola. (he wants to meet Julie's new pup, not Lola) Lola is coming here in two weeks so it should be a madhouse! She will probably weigh as much as Abby by then!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

She is so adorable!!!

My daughters all got dogs before marriage and kids. I have four granddogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Granddog*

Your little Granddaughter is just beautiful!!
I LOVE THE NAME, LOLA and I bet you will get to babysit!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Lola is so cute!!! I love Danes... she's gonna be a big girl!


----------

